# Windows 10 1809 with New Ryzen Chipset Drivers



## PYRO1125 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi all I see that the new drivers were tested on Windows 1903 but would it be possible to try them on Windows 10 1809? I use Windows 10 1809 LTSC because I hate Win 10 Home/Pro I don't want the store , Cortana or any other crap software. I will be upgrading to  a 3700x or a 3900x if I can find one. Would love to see the performance with v1809. Thanks all


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> Hi all I see that the new drivers were tested on Windows 1903 but would it be possible to try them on Windows 10 1809? I use Windows 10 1809 LTSC because I hate Win 10 Home/Pro I don't want the store , Cortana or any other crap software. I will be upgrading to  a 3700x or a 3900x if I can find one. Would love to see the performance with v1809. Thanks all


They work on 1809. You'll be good.


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 12, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> Hi all I see that the new drivers were tested on Windows 1903 but would it be possible to try them on Windows 10 1809? I use Windows 10 1809 LTSC because I hate Win 10 Home/Pro I don't want the store , Cortana or any other crap software. I will be upgrading to  a 3700x or a 3900x if I can find one. Would love to see the performance with v1809. Thanks all



Sure but you wont get the benefits of the new scheduler in 1903.


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 12, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Sure but you wont get the benefits of the new scheduler in 1903.



This is what I was concerned about. I can set the min processor state to 99% and max to 100% just like AMD Robert said on 1809 and see if it does anything. I don't know why Microsoft doesn't just patch 1809 with that scheduler, we don't need anything else from 1903 just that scheduler.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2019)

Xzibit said:


> Sure but you wont get the benefits of the new scheduler in 1903.


This is true. 1903's core scheduler is supposed to provide a boost to performance but how much is yet to be determined.


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is true. 1903's core scheduler is supposed to provide a boost to performance but how much is yet to be determined.



Exactly I read only a few percent in some games/applications but even that you will hardly notice. Rocket League is one game I saw up on their slide but, I don't believe them  I trust actual reviewers more, like Gamers Nexus tech Jesus


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 16, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> Exactly I read only a few percent in some games/applications but even that you will hardly notice. Rocket League is one game I saw up on their slide but, I don't believe them  I trust actual reviewers more, like Gamers Nexus tech Jesus


I just upgraded to 1903 after delaying it for some time, mainly because lack of X-FI Titanium HD driver. After updating major driver that supported for new Windows (chipset, graphics and sound) I done some benches, the differences were almost nil. But overall its snappier while in-game, most noticeable in Battlefield V. The small hitching here and there is gone. Perhaps the CCX aware scheduling is in effect.

But other problem arise, like I can't alt-tab out of game (currently testing BL2) or it will immediately not responding and need to force close. Skyrim just crash to desktop when loading saved games. Media Player Classics (k lite codec) also missing the recent video list when right clicking the icon in taskbar.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2019)

To me the CCX awareness scheduler helped a lot. The 1200 is a 2+2 configuration, so you will hit the second CCX quite often.


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 16, 2019)

Apocalypsee said:


> I just upgraded to 1903 after delaying it for some time, mainly because lack of X-FI Titanium HD driver. After updating major driver that supported for new Windows (chipset, graphics and sound) I done some benches, the differences were almost nil. But overall its snappier while in-game, most noticeable in Battlefield V. The small hitching here and there is gone. Perhaps the CCX aware scheduling is in effect.
> 
> But other problem arise, like I can't alt-tab out of game (currently testing BL2) or it will immediately not responding and need to force close. Skyrim just crash to desktop when loading saved games. Media Player Classics (k lite codec) also missing the recent video list when right clicking the icon in taskbar.



Hmm, probably in some games it's more responsive like in your case with BF V. I think they will have to again update and fix 1903's issues like you are describing. I have no choice or a full install of Win 10 Pro which I'm not even thinking about  Win 10 LTSC 1809 is rock solid and doesn't include the following:  Calendar, Camera, Clock, Mail, Money, Music, News, OneNote, Sports, Weather, Cortana, Edge Browser, or Apps store. Currently the games I'm playing are, Guild Wars 2, Paladins, Overwatch and started Deus Ex - Mankind Divided again. I don't think the scheduler will have any affect on me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> Win 10 LTSC 1809 is rock solid


LTSC 1903 is also rock solid, you should update.


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> LTSC 1903 is also rock solid, you should update.


I would but with LTSC they don't have any feature updates. I think for LTSC it will be in March for 1903.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> I would but with LTSC they don't have any feature updates. I think for LTSC it will be in March for 1903.


I've heard next LTSC is the first update of 2020.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> I would but with LTSC *they don't have any feature updates*.


That's not true, if you have or want to get an RTX card you need 1903 1809 for full support.


PYRO1125 said:


> I think for LTSC it will be in March for 1903.


It's already out. I'm currently testing it for use in my personal machine.
EDIT;  Been testing out a lot of software for the upcoming school year and got some of the version numbers mixed up.. Sorry folks.


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not true, if you have or want to get an RTX card you need 1903 for full support.
> 
> It's already out. I'm currently testing it for use in my personal machine.


Really? I have to look into that. I just bought a EVGA RTX 2070 Super, but  not really for ray tracing because of the piss poor performance mostly to run games faster  
I'm using a 2700x  + ASRock x470 Taichi and with all the problems with the BIOS getting a 3700x to run stable is just not there now.   I will now search for Windows 10 1903 LTSC


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not true, if you have or want to get an RTX card you need 1903 for full support.


1809 and up supports RTX/DXR


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> 1809 and up supports RTX/DXR



Yes that is true, 1809 and up for ray tracing support ^_^


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> 1809 and up supports RTX/DXR


Oops, you're right, my bad.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's already out. I'm currently testing it for use in my personal machine.











						Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC - What's new in Windows
					

New and updated IT Pro content about new features in Windows 10, LTSC (also known as Windows 10 LTSB).



					docs.microsoft.com
				



It still is 1809.


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 16, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC - What's new in Windows
> 
> 
> New and updated IT Pro content about new features in Windows 10, LTSC (also known as Windows 10 LTSB).
> ...


Yes it's still on 1809. Maybe he meant Windows 10 Enterprise 1903, not the LTSC version?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> Yes it's still on 1809. Maybe he meant Windows 10 Enterprise 1903, not the LTSC version?


Just booted it up and looked, it's LTSC 1809.


----------



## trparky (Aug 16, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> Hmm, probably in some games it's more responsive like in your case with BF V. I think they will have to again update and fix 1903's issues like you are describing. I have no choice or a full install of Win 10 Pro which I'm not even thinking about  Win 10 LTSC 1809 is rock solid and doesn't include the following:  Calendar, Camera, Clock, Mail, Money, Music, News, OneNote, Sports, Weather, Cortana, Edge Browser, or Apps store. Currently the games I'm playing are, Guild Wars 2, Paladins, Overwatch and started Deus Ex - Mankind Divided again. I don't think the scheduler will have any affect on me


And I ask why you would want none of that stuff? I mean I can understand that some of the bundled apps can be a bit annoying but some of them are quite useful while the annoying apps can be removed/uninstalled.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2019)

Saves time, you just install LTSC, what you need, and you are done, no need to start deleting bloatware.
Only setting you have to change is disable telemetry on gpedit.msc.


----------



## trparky (Aug 16, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> Saves time, you just install LTSC, what you need, and you are done, no need to start deleting bloatware.


Two minutes worth of time? Really? I can remove those apps in two minutes. Even less if you get one of those batch files that can remove them in one shot using Powershell commands.


----------



## GoldenX (Aug 16, 2019)

trparky said:


> Two minutes worth of time? Really? I can remove those apps in two minutes. Even less if you get one of those batch files that can remove them in one shot using Powershell commands.


On each PC that uses it, almost every day. It's even more time saved on low RAM systems.
Believe me, I have to install a lot of 1GB 32bit single core systems that somehow NEED Windows 10.


----------



## trparky (Aug 16, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> On each PC that uses it, almost every day. It's even more time saved on low RAM systems.
> Believe me, I have to install a lot of 1GB 32bit single core systems that somehow NEED Windows 10.


May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

trparky said:


> And I ask why you would want none of that stuff?


Little of it is actually useful? I mean, the camera might be at times, but then again, most camera's for PC come with their own camera program, so who cares?



GoldenX said:


> Only setting you have to change is disable telemetry on gpedit.msc.


Or delete the service that runs it...



trparky said:


> Two minutes worth of time? Really? I can remove those apps in two minutes. Even less if you get one of those batch files that can remove them in one shot using Powershell commands.


I guarantee you are not removing Cortana, Edge, and all the other offensive "built-in" apps in two minutes. I tried on every major version of 10 released, it's only getting more difficult with each passing version.

Oh and for the record, LTSC(and LTSB before it) is proof positive that Cortana, Edge/IE and all the other preinstalled crap can be removed without destroying the functionality/stability of the OS.


----------



## Vario (Aug 16, 2019)

Going to probably do LTSC once Win 7 dies.  Good info in this thread.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 16, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> IE


Some older software does depend on the trident engine for rendering html help files.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Some older software does depend on the trident engine for rendering html help files.


I haven't used a help file that needed it in long time. Interesting and good point though.



Vario said:


> Going to probably do LTSC once Win 7 dies.  Good info in this thread.


See my comment in the article below.








						GoodOffer24 Your Back-to-School Software Buddy: Deep Discounts on Windows 10 and Office
					

This back-to-school season, get smart with your new laptop or desktop purchase by saving big on genuine, globally-valid Windows 10 and Office software from GoodOffer24. With deeply discounted Windows 10 and Office, you can opt for models of your desired laptop that don't come with an operating...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 17, 2019)

trparky said:


> And I ask why you would want none of that stuff? I mean I can understand that some of the bundled apps can be a bit annoying but some of them are quite useful while the annoying apps can be removed/uninstalled.


I just do not need any of that stuff   I even use Classic Shell cause I hate the Windows 10 start menu. I really like a simple stripped down OS without all the extra stuff.

Microsoft just needs to put that scheduler in from 1903 for us LTSC users. We don't need anything else from that update. I think I will live chat with Microsoft again and see if they can do anything. I mean if more people buy Ryzen 3000 series CPUs it should be natural that they implement that scheduler only for LTSC


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 17, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I haven't used a help file that needed it in long time. Interesting and good point though.
> 
> 
> See my comment in the article below.
> ...



Ms should of just added useful functions to 7 (WDDM/DX12/NUMA/better scheduler) and left the gui alone


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ms should of just added useful functions to 7 (WDDM/DX12/NUMA/better scheduler) and left the gui alone


There still would of been the telemetry aka spying that everyone gets up in arms over for 10 since Microsoft back-ported it during the Windows 8/8.1 timeframe.


----------



## PYRO1125 (Aug 17, 2019)

Just live chatted with someone from Microsoft about LTSC 1809 and the AMD scheduler.  After chatting I can confirm that so called "tech support" doesn't know their front from their back LOL. I just ended the chat and left pretty pathetic if you ask me about Microsoft hiring so called tech support. They should work in warehouse being that's the IQ they have XD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> There still would of been the telemetry aka spying that everyone gets up in arms over for 10 since Microsoft back-ported it during the Windows 8/8.1 timeframe.


True, but it's easy to remove. Again deleting the service "Diagtrack" is the solution.


----------



## trparky (Aug 17, 2019)

PYRO1125 said:


> I just do not need any of that stuff


OneNote, I use that to keep notes in. Weather, duh. News, again... duh. Calculator... do I need to explain? Cortana, I can understand that but that's going bye-bye soon as per Microsoft (they gave up on Cortana). The photo viewer isn't that bad. As for Edge, yeah... I don't use that but I do use the new Chromium Edge that's in beta right now. In fact, I'm posting in that Microsoft web browser right now. As for the Store, I used to get some apps like the NetFlix app which is pretty cool if especially on a notebook PC if you ever find yourself without Internet access because you can cache NetFlix content on your PC. I watched NetFlix content on my notebook on an airplane without Internet access thanks to cached content.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2019)

trparky said:


> Weather, duh.


Weather.com


trparky said:


> News, again...


Pick your own news site. Why rely on Microsoft's narrow focused news channel?


trparky said:


> Calculator... do I need to explain?








						calculator.org - calculator.org
					

The calculator home page




					www.calculator.org
				



It's old, but it's also perfect. Far more functional that anything Microsoft has ever put out.


trparky said:


> The photo viewer isn't that bad.


The older one or the new one? The one in 7 is great, the one in 10, not so much.


trparky said:


> As for the Store, I used to get some apps like the NetFlix app which is pretty cool if especially on a notebook PC if you ever find yourself without Internet access because you can cache NetFlix content on your PC. I watched NetFlix content on my notebook on an airplane without Internet access thanks to cached content.


Ok, that's actually very cool. I think the iOS and Android versions do that now as well, if you have enough storage..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> There still would of been the telemetry aka spying that everyone gets up in arms over for 10 since Microsoft back-ported it during the Windows 8/8.1 timeframe.



I removed all telemetry from Win 7


----------



## trparky (Aug 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's old, but it's also perfect. Far more functional that anything Microsoft has ever put out.


Have you ever looked at the Windows 10 Calculator? I mean really looked at it? There are basic calculations but there's a whole lot more! There are unit conversions like length, temperature, volume, mass and weight, energy, speed, time, power, pressure, angle, and data conversions.


lexluthermiester said:


> Weather.com


Oh but does it send weather alerts directly to your desktop? Like if you have a weather warning like a severe weather alert or tornado alert? Nope. The weather app does and will tell you to get your ass underground and in a shelter if a tornado is threatening you. It does the same thing with other alerts like floods, wind advisories, severe thunderstorm warnings, etc. all of which are important to your safety. These alerts are pushed instantly directly to your desktop as a notification.


lexluthermiester said:


> Pick your own news site. Why rely on Microsoft's narrow focused news channel?


You can pick your news sources and news topics. You can select from ABC, CBS, CNN, BBC, NBC, Fox News, and a whole lot more. The best part of it is that it aggregates and combines all the news from all of the sources into one spot and if something happens anywhere in the world, it's instantly pushed directly to your desktop as a notification much like the weather alerts.

It's really obvious that a lot of you haven't really taken the time to explore some of these apps, once you start using them you'll probably find them to be quite useful.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2019)

trparky said:


> Have you ever looked at the Windows 10 Calculator?


Not really. No reason to. I like what I have. And let's face it, most people are using apps on their phones.


trparky said:


> Oh but does it send weather alerts directly to your desktop?


No, I have a phone that does that.


trparky said:


> It's really obvious that a lot of you haven't really taken the time to explore some of these apps


You got me there, and I don't care. I'm not interested in the "mobile app" software model on my PC.

EDIT; I was going to be testing standard versions of 10 later this week. You've motivated me to start today out of shear curiosity.


----------

